
‘Far Side’ Cartoonist Gary Larson Shares First New Work in 25 Years - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/08/arts/far-side-gary-larson-cartoons.html
======
tzs
Here's the link to his "New Stuff" area for those who want to go straight to
the cartoons (well, straight to the disclaimer page before the cartoons...)
instead of or before reading an article about them [1].

The first two made me laugh, especially the first.

I completely failed to understand the third, the one with the bears and the
cub scouts. I couldn't tell if it was some pun too subtle for me, a reference
to some pop culture thing I've missed, a reference to some high brow thing I'm
too peasant to understand, or just a rare for Larson dud.

[1] [https://www.thefarside.com/new-stuff](https://www.thefarside.com/new-
stuff)

------
chrshawkes
Now we just need Bill Watterson to come back.

~~~
olcor
He did a collaboration with Stephan Pastis (Pearls Before Swine) a few years
ago:

[https://stephanpastis.wordpress.com/2014/06/07/ever-
wished-t...](https://stephanpastis.wordpress.com/2014/06/07/ever-wished-that-
calvin-and-hobbes-creator-bill-watterson-would-return-to-the-comics-page-well-
he-just-did/)

